# Special Operations Soldier Killed in Iraq - SGT Frank Gasper



## AWP (May 27, 2008)

Blue Skies. 

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/May/080527-02.html



> RELEASE NUMBER: 080527-02
> DATE POSTED: MAY 27, 2008
> 
> PRESS RELEASE:  Army Special Operations Soldier killed in Iraq
> ...


----------



## LibraryLady (May 27, 2008)

RIP SGT Gasper

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## Chopstick (May 27, 2008)

RIP


----------



## MsKitty (May 27, 2008)

RIP, prayers for strength are also for the family and friends left behind.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (May 27, 2008)

Rest well.  Blessings to his family and friends.


----------



## car (May 27, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## RackMaster (May 27, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## 0699 (May 27, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Ravage (May 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Crusader74 (May 28, 2008)

Rest In Peace..


----------



## tova (May 28, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## jester281 (May 28, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## BS502 (May 28, 2008)

Rest easy Warrior.


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 28, 2008)

*RIP SSG Gasper.* Thank you for your support and service. You will be missed by all.


----------



## Typhoon (May 28, 2008)

RIP Sgt. Gasper. My thoughts and prayers out to the men he served with, and to his family and friends back at home. 

Blue Skies...


----------



## Gypsy (May 29, 2008)

RIP SGT Gasper...


----------



## Pete031 (May 29, 2008)

Rest in Peace.... Pro Patria


----------

